# Which new 380 do you think is best



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

Taurus 738 tcp 380
keltec 3at
ruger lcp
sig sauer p238
kahr
cost mustang
walther 380
walther ppk
beretta 80 series
bersa thunder 380
hipoint cf-380


----------



## rednecksportsman (Jan 2, 2010)

Best for what purpose? Concealed carry, P3AT, best as in most fun to shoot Bersa Thunder 380 for me.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

The Walther PPS is not a .380.

The best on the list is the Beretta, unless you want to carry it.

The best .380 is not on your list. It is the Sig 230/232.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

wooops
the walther PPS should be Walther PK380


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I voted for the Kel-Tec P3AT because it represents the best value for the money.
The Ruger LCP is probably in second place, in my way of thinking.
The Colt Mustang and the Sig-Sauer P.238 are the same, I believe. A single-action semi-auto is not a pocket pistol, and should be carried only in a holster which reliably immobilizes its safety lever.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Ruger LCP.


----------



## fudo (Nov 11, 2009)

I have an LCP, nice gun, the SIG is nicer


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

The P3AT works for me. :mrgreen:


----------



## group17 (Jan 4, 2010)

Since we are talking plinking and not cc I would go with the Bersa. Fits well in the hand and is very comfortable to shoot, Reasonably priced and comes in assorted models. Beretta 80 series 2nd because of cost.


----------



## mactex (Jan 23, 2007)

I'm going to reiterate rednecksportsman's question because it is necessary for answering your question. Best for what? 

I personally have Bersa 380s (380cc and BT 380) and each has its own strengths and weaknesses. Each .380 ACP on the market will be best at something.


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

I voted for the Keltec.


----------



## oak1971 (Apr 28, 2008)

I would go with Kahr. The Sig 232 is nice too, if a bit dated. Forget the 238, it's goofy.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I voted for the Walther PPS, because being a 9mm Luger, it is far superior to any of the .380's.

But seriously, my requirements for a .380 are simply that it be small enough to conceal in a blue jeans pocket, and that it fires every time I pull the trigger. I have an LCP that fits those requirements, and by adding a CT Laser sighr to it, I have also made it somewhat accurate, inside about 10 yards. Accuracy can be an important factor with a round that is as anemic as the .380.

Any .380 that is no easier to conceal than a 9mm should be replaced with a 9mm.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Kahr......not the least expensive. Not the harshest to shot. the best gun on the list in my opinion.

RCG


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

IMHO for your money, with out a doubt the Bersa.
If 380 ammo were not so costly I might think about buying a Thunder 380 Plus, Holds 15 rounds. Very reliable guns at a good price.


----------



## JoeInKS (Jan 17, 2010)

Too bad we can't get the .380 Glock model 25 in this country. Glock reliability and capacity with .380 ammo. C'mon tell me this wouldn't be cool to try.


----------



## ShinerJohn (Feb 21, 2010)

For carry: LCP
For shooting: Bersa Thunder

I voted for the LCP because I carry it a lot more than I shoot my Bersa Thunder.


----------



## gschnarr (Jan 26, 2009)

We have two bersa thunders and a P3AT. I agree that they both have their own places. The bersa is much more pleasent to shoot and more accurate. The KelTec is easier to conceal. My wife loves the P3AT.


----------



## deputy125 (Dec 27, 2009)

i have not had trigger time with all listed.........but the beretta i've tried was sweet for range play.



my personal favorite however is not listed.........cz83


----------



## scooter079 (Feb 24, 2010)

my personal favorite is actually the diamondback 380 check it out pretty sweet


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I carry my Ruger LCP in my front pocket a lot.










I use a DeSantis Nemesis holster.

:smt1099


----------



## Hunter08 (Feb 3, 2010)

I am really liking the Beresa Thunder, I tried out the other day. It might just be my next purchase, after my Black Gun....


----------



## CollinsGTO (Feb 23, 2010)

i voted keltec based on size and weight.


----------



## Zertek (Dec 14, 2009)

I think the new Kahr 380


----------



## CollinsGTO (Feb 23, 2010)

i haven't see the kahr yet... i'll have to look at it.


----------



## Wolvee (Mar 18, 2010)

LCP hands down


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

i just sold my ruger lcp tuesdy night to get a sig 238


----------



## leifglock (Feb 19, 2010)

hideit said:


> i just sold my ruger lcp tuesdy night to get a sig 238


I did the same. I haven't looked back. The P238 is a very nice gun and it shoots like a champ. Mine is incredibly accurate, easy to shoot, and no failures yet (150 rounds of FMJ and 50 rounds of JHP).

Regarding pocket carry of a SA pistol; I primarily carry mine IWB but had a custom leather pocket holster made by R Grizzle Leather that immobilizes the thumb safety. When I need to pocket carry it works great.


----------



## ZEDDICUS (Mar 18, 2010)

Walther pk 380 without a doubt very nice pistol


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

leifglock said:


> Regarding pocket carry of a SA pistol; I primarily carry mine IWB but had a custom leather pocket holster made by R Grizzle Leather that immobilizes the thumb safety. When I need to pocket carry it works great.


It's just my humble opinion, of course, but I think any .380 that it is large enough that it has to be carried IWB, should have a 9mm (9x19) substituted for it.

The SD performance difference between the two is significant, and there are many 9mm's that can be easily concealed, IWB.


----------



## leifglock (Feb 19, 2010)

Bisley said:


> It's just my humble opinion, of course, but I think any .380 that it is large enough that it has to be carried IWB, should have a 9mm (9x19) substituted for it.
> 
> The SD performance difference between the two is significant, and there are many 9mm's that can be easily concealed, IWB.


Let me back-up one step:

I primarily carry my G23 IWB, in some cases P238 IWB, and in other cases P238 in the pocket. I probably should have something in-between the G23 and P238.


----------



## SP3 (Nov 25, 2009)

Bud's Guns has the Walther PK380 for $339. Would anyone "up" the Walther relative the others at that price? Thinking of getting an LCP for the wife but the Walther is tempting at that price. It is bigger but is still fairly small and holds a few more.


----------



## ZEDDICUS (Mar 18, 2010)

Better grab it at that price. Going for 399.00 here in tn. If you can find them


----------



## Handgun World (Oct 28, 2009)

scooter079 said:


> my personal favorite is actually the diamondback 380 check it out pretty sweet


I just did a review on this gun after shooting it. But out of the list, I would say Kahr P380. Although the Sig P238 appears very nice!


----------



## oldguy (Apr 1, 2010)

*Walther PPK/s and LCP*

I like both for different reasons. The Walther is bigger but a fantastic piece of machinery. I like it for winter carry and home defense. I have the CTC grips on it. I carry the LCP (also with CTC laser guard) in a Tuff pocket roo holster now that it's hot out and I'm in shorts and T-shirt.The Tuff holster is sticky and makes a good inside the waist band carry, especially since it has a seperate compartment for an extra mag.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Hi Point has the most votes ??? WTF???:anim_lol::anim_lol::anim_lol:

Thats horrible


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

jwkimber45 said:


> Hi Point has the most votes ??? WTF???:anim_lol::anim_lol::anim_lol:
> 
> Thats horrible


That's because Hi Point RULES! Everyone else is just a hater...

tumbleweed

:anim_lol:


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

some people just like cheap heavy guns
LOL


----------



## nrd515525 (Feb 12, 2007)

I would go with a used Beretta 84, I just got one, in great shape, for less than $300, shipped. I've had two previously, and the similar Browning BDA 380, and the only reason I sokl them was I needed money. They are great guns!


----------



## group17 (Jan 4, 2010)

The reason the hi-point has the high number is because at $150 there are a lot more out there. OR is it the shiny racing stripe down the slide?

All in the $300 range

1.Bersa's are great.
2.The new PK380 ( where I live $309)
3. Used Beretta 84BB. new ones are $6-700.

None of the above are great for CC. But I don't carry 380.


----------



## jessemachone (Jan 8, 2010)

I cannot vote for the .380 that I had as I found it difficult to shoot effectively. It was a ruger LCP. It worked every time, it was just to small for my meat hooks. I sold it. I have not replaced it with anything. My pirmary carry piece is a G26.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

jessemachone said:


> I cannot vote for the .380 that I had as I found it difficult to shoot effectively. It was a ruger LCP. It worked every time, it was just to small for my meat hooks. I sold it. I have not replaced it with anything. My pirmary carry piece is a G26.


The LCP, or any other mouse gun, requires a modified technique for those of us with larger hands. I can only get two fingers on mine, but have learned to shoot it fairly accurately. But still, I only carry it when there is no other alternative. If you are able to conceal a 9x19 (Luger) or larger, you are much better off.


----------



## gunluver (Jul 23, 2009)

I think it depends on the usage of said gun. I had a Beretta 80 series years ago that I absolutely loved and was a dream to shoot......but for CC, not the best. I ended up trading it for a Kahr MK9 which was smaller (easier to conceal) and was 9mm. Now 10 years later I find myself wanting a pocket gun for shorts and t-shirt weather, and I just picked up (today) a Ruger LCP. In my opinion, at $289 brand new, was the best .380 pocket gun for the price. I have spent range time with a buddy's LCP and find that I can shoot his very accurately at self-defense distances (7-10 yrd.) Hopefully mine will shoot just as well and be as reliable as his, then the little LCP will serve it's purpose. In the winter, I usually carry my glock 19....I just can't really conceal the glock well in shorts and a t-shirt.
So, after typing more than most people want to read, my vote goes for the LCP (at least for MY use)


----------



## GURU1911 (Nov 16, 2010)

My favorite .380 acp of all time is the 13 shot model made by cz. Have a buddy who owns 2 for the past 20 years & he really likes them.


----------

